# Win7 neu installieren - Was ist mit Aktivierung?



## grafixxer (4. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wie Ihr ja nun wisst habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit einen neuen PC gekauft. Damals musste wegen einem Job alles ganz schnell gehen und so habe ich die Programme einfach nur draufgepackt (Schnell-Installation). Nun habe ich über Ostern etwas Zeit und möchte den Rechner neuinstallieren. Auch um meine Festplattenpartitionen neu anzulegen. Nun wurde Win7, Kaspersky, etc. nach der Installation über Internet aktiviert/freigeschaltet. Dazu nun meine Frage:

Wie muß ich mich jetzt bei einer Neuinstallation verhalten, so das ich bei einer erneuten Aktivierung keine Schwierigkeiten haben werde?


----------



## Maik (4. April 2010)

Hi,





grafixxer hat gesagt.:


> Wie muß ich mich jetzt bei einer Neuinstallation verhalten, so das ich bei einer erneuten Aktivierung keine Schwierigkeiten haben werde?


ich kann dir  als WinXP-Nutzer berichten, dass ich das OS schon mehr wie einmal neuinstalliert habe, und in allen Fällen die erneut anstehende Aktivierung anstandslos von Microsoft angenommen wurde.

Als ich auf dem Hostsystem zwei virtuelle Maschinen mit XP bestückt habe, sogar binnen weniger Stunden - beim zweiten Mal dann halt nur per Telefon.

Sollte sich etwa daran zwischenzeitlich (seit Vista o. Win7) etwas geändert haben?

mfg Maik


----------



## darkframe (4. April 2010)

Hi,

solange Du an der Hardware nichts geändert hast, wird die Aktivierung von problemlos ablaufen. Im schlimmsten Fall wird von Dir verlangt, bei Microsoft anzurufen und die Aktivierung manuell vorzunehmen (hatte ich schon mal wg. mehrfachen Hardware-Wechsels). Aber auch das geht problemlos. Das hat sich auch bei Win 7 nicht geändert.


----------



## grafixxer (5. April 2010)

vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise, dann kann ich ja jetzt loslegen


----------



## TimoSchaller (6. April 2010)

Ich bin auch ein windows 7 benutzer und du musst einen aktievierungscode auf dem pc unten eingeben. oder du schafst es nicht und dann musst du halt die cd neu kaufen.

MFG
Timo


----------



## tombe (6. April 2010)

TimoSchaller hat gesagt.:


> ...oder du schafst es nicht und dann musst du halt die cd neu kaufen.



Ah ja. Nur weil er nochmal installieren will/muss, soll er sich dann gleich eine neue Version von Windows 7 kaufen oder wie soll man das verstehen.

Wir mussten heute bei mir im Geschäft auch einen Rechner mit XP Prof. neu installieren weil die Festplatte abgeschmiert ist. Der Kollege dessen PC es war meinte dann "Ich hab da noch eine gebrauchte Festplatte..." und baute die einfach ein.
XP Installiert und aktiviert und siehe da die Platte hatte gerade mal 3 GB. Also neue Platte gekauft, diese eingebaut und XP erneut installiert und aktiviert. Alles ohne Probleme. Keine Ahnung wie oft man die selbe Version aktivieren kann bevor da die Meldung kommt das man sich telefonisch melden soll. Aber öfter als 2, 3 Mal geht es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## vfl_freak (6. April 2010)

TimoSchaller hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin auch ein windows 7 benutzer und du musst einen aktievierungscode auf dem pc unten eingeben. oder du schafst es nicht und dann musst du halt die cd neu kaufen.



Moin,

was soll einem das denn sagen 
Wie schon zuvor von Mail und Darkframe beschrieben, geht das Ganze problemlos mehrfach !
Da muss man absolut nix neu kaufen ... nicht mal bei MS 

Und halte Dich bitte an die hier geltende Netiquette (http://www.tutorials.de/index.php?pg=netiquette) - speziell was Deine Groß-/Kleinschreibung und auch die Rechtschreibung angeht (vgl. Punkt 15) - Danke!

Gruß
Klaus

EDIT: oops, mal wieder zu langsam ... :suspekt:


----------

